# Observing 9/11 by.... BUYING MY FIRST 1911.. Ed Brown that is..



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Well.. did my homework and it came down to two: The Ed Brown Special Forces or the Les Baer Thunder Ranch. I dropped the credit card and got the ED BROWN Special Forces. I like the simple Govt Specs, Gen III finish and
fixed sights. I'm sure I can't go wrong with either of those two chooses. I recently re-fell in love with the .45 cal
1911 format. I guess you always come back to the basics. I will post photos when I get it in 10 days and an 
update of my range report.


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

Very fitting purchase, if you think about numbers this is the 10 year annis. of 9-1 and the 100th anniv. of the 1911.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Great choice! I need a Brown.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Remember Building 7


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

I do remember building 7...


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

*Photos of Ed Brown Special Forces*

At first, the "Special Forces" label on the slide bugged me. But is so softly engraved that you barely notice it. 
I think "Global Response Pistol" is just as silly. But when you fire these guns, they can say anything on the slide to make you forget why you bought a custom 1911. I think a simple stamp of "45 ACP"would be cool.
But this Ed Brown 1911 is one sweet gun. I'm in love with it. I think if I were to get another 1911 I would get a GRP by Nighthawk and a SRP by Les Baer. Lame names but awesome craftsmanship!!

IMG00361-20110921-1622 by kaldi102, on Flickr


IMG00363-20110921-1624 by kaldi102, on Flickr


IMG00364-20110921-1625-1 by kaldi102, on Flickr


IMG00365-20110921-1626 by kaldi102, on Flickr


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

That thing is a work of art, pure and simple.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

junkit_boy said:


> ...I think a simple stamp of "45 ACP"would be cool.
> But this Ed Brown 1911 is one sweet gun. I'm in love with it. I think if I were to get another 1911 I would get a GRP by Nighthawk and a SRP by Les Baer. Lame names but awesome craftsmanship!!


I know for a fact you can order the Nighthawk's without the added text on the slide, as for the SRP, they don't spell it all out, it's just the initials, I'm sure you could have one ordered without the lettering as well as I know a few have ordered guns from Les minus forward cocking serrations etc.


----------

